

Jmeter is a Poor Choice for REST and Golang - danmux
http://danmux.com/posts/jmeter_rest_golang/

======
shakedko
What would be necessary to actually write on ? maybe even using Go.

~~~
danmux
possibly using
[http://tip.golang.org/pkg/net/http/httptest](http://tip.golang.org/pkg/net/http/httptest)
and a bit of workflow management - would not be too hard

------
marklynch009
Try locust.io. its much nicer to construct JSON using python

~~~
danmux
wow locust.io - looks great, thanks, I'm surprised I missed that. I'm becoming
more and more of a fan of code over configuration.

I'll definitely give that a go

